# Firmware update for 7D



## Richard8971 (Aug 6, 2012)

Ok, we know it was August "something" but does anyone know WHEN Canon will release it? I am getting anxious.

D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 6, 2012)

Any reason for your anxiety?

The 7D will still work as it has since 1.2.5 in the meantime.

You have other cameras in your arsenal that equal or outperform the 7D for specific features.

Whats the rush?


----------



## DENGOH (Aug 6, 2012)

As he says in his signature, he has a problem 
I can't wait any longer either.


----------



## carlc (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't wait either and I won't eat or sleep until I have it installed.


----------



## efohbe (Aug 6, 2012)

Its like Xmas, you know you're getting a new toy. But the anticipation is killing me too!


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 6, 2012)

As I said in the thread at TDP, since this firmware was announced, my 7D has become useless. There's no point in taking any images with it, they're just going to look totally crap until I can get my hands on the new firmware.
At least it makes a nice Doorstop and/or ArcaSwiss-mounted Bookend in the meantime...


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 6, 2012)

http://www.canon.com.au/about-canon/news-events/news-press-releases/canon-eos-7d-significant-performance-boosts?cid=scfb1206047 : 
"Any new EOS 7D cameras shipped from Canon Australia after 7 August 2012 will have the new firmware installed.
*1 Firmware Version 2.0.0 will be available for download from 7 August 2012 at http://support-au.canon.com.au/P/search?model=EOS%207D&filter=0&menu=Download
Firmware Version 2.0.0 (from 7 August 2012)"

...and many other places in Internet announcing it's release date. Visit www.google.com, in the field boxed with blue color enter some relevant phrases, like "7d", "firmware", "canon", "new", "august" etc. and press Enter. You will see some links below. If you hit any of the links below you can happily enter the page when this date is stated and confirmed in many other places. Google.com is a great site, there is a whole Internet in it


----------



## mrsfotografie (Aug 6, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The 7D will still work as it has since 1.2.5 in the meantime.



I don't expect miracles from the new firmware. The ability to set a maximum (auto) ISO figure is the only *new* feature that I'll probably use. Still, let's have it


----------



## tron (Aug 6, 2012)

I too need it desperately! Oh wait I don't have a 7D... ;D


----------



## racebit (Aug 6, 2012)

I have a 7D, but I am not sure I will trouble to update the firmware. Not even a useful new feature (for me).
Regarding auto-iso max, it is useless because auto-iso is itself useless (for me). I gave up on auto-iso when I found out it does not allow to use exposure compensation, as it is made to null the EC we set. Now, that would be a real update, make auto-iso a real feature.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 6, 2012)

Manana


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 6, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Manana



you mean: 
Muppet Show - Mahna Mahna...m HD 720p bacco... Original!
?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 6, 2012)

I am quite keen myself, but I'd rather wait a few extra days and hope the new firmware is stable. The 7D doesn't have a great track record for unstable firmware updates.

I was shooting with a UDMA card at the weekend in 8fps and AiServo, and will welcome the even greater buffer depth. 

But then I'll be optimistic if my UDMA card doesn't corrupt every 3rd use this firmware version...

Audio tweeks welcome as well..

But I'm prepared to wait for a version that works.


----------



## michi (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not excited at all either. There isn't one update I will use with my needs. I'm just hoping they are sneaking some image quality improvement in, but I know that's just wishful thinking.


----------



## crasher8 (Aug 6, 2012)

If I wrote 'tomorrow' would someone insert an Annie youtube?


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 6, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> If I wrote 'tomorrow' would someone insert an Annie youtube?



Not me, maybe someone else


----------



## tron (Aug 6, 2012)

I remember the Hitchhiker's guide to the Galaxy update about the Earth...


----------



## racebit (Aug 6, 2012)

One good update, would be to offer a decent manual.
Like almost other brands user guides, including Nikon, Sony, Microsoft, etc, the 7D manual is very poor.

The manuals from all these companies usually resume to stating the obvious and little else. For "feature X" press the button labeled "feature X", but little about the details of feature X.

There are some other isues like In page 104, Exposure compensation is marked with a star that is stated in page 95 to mean that it works in modes P/Tv/Av,M/B. But in the same page 104 it is said "Set the mode dial to P, Tv or Av. So the user is left unknowing if it works in M mode or not. Also nothing is said about EC not working with auto-iso.
Not enough information is given about how the different meetering modes work, so that the user can pick the right one.
And so on, so on...

I may be picky, but those marketing guys (from all companies) that earn a lot to say/make a lot of rubish, should put out some better manuals.


----------



## viggen61 (Aug 6, 2012)

> One good update, would be to offer a decent manual.
> Like almost other brands user guides, including Nikon, Sony, Microsoft, etc, the 7D manual is very poor.



Ah, but then how would all those other authors who make manuals to help you "understand" your camera make a living? :

I'm ready to download it, I'm just a little hesitant because of what I was reading into some items in the "revised" 7D Manual that Canon posted. 



> P 173: ! You cannot rate the images and movies shot when the firmware version was 1.x.x with the camera updated to version 2.x.x.





> P 191: ! (first bullet) You cannot process the RAW images or resize JPEG images shot when the firmware version was 1.x.x with the camera updated to version 2.x.x.



I hope I'm wrong, but something there tells me that RAW import may be broken for third-party apps for a short while after the update is in the wild... :-\


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 6, 2012)

but will it be able to process RAW-files from other Cameras ? ...thinking of 1ds3 Raws...


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 6, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> but will it be able to process RAW-files from other Cameras ? ...thinking of 1ds3 Raws...



Do you want to upload files from other cameras to 7d with firmware 2.0?


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 6, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Timothy_Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > but will it be able to process RAW-files from other Cameras ? ...thinking of 1ds3 Raws...
> ...



I want to take a card with 1ds files on it and process them in the 7d, so I can copy the edited jpgs to an sd card to give them to someone.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 6, 2012)

Timothy_Bruce said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy_Bruce said:
> ...



Might make sense.


----------



## dr croubie (Aug 6, 2012)

crasher8 said:


> Manana



Yo No Se Manana?



Timothy_Bruce said:


> but will it be able to process RAW-files from other Cameras ? ...thinking of 1ds3 Raws...


I get the idea, but I don't think it'll work. Maybe some cameras, but not all...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 6, 2012)

@viggen61


> I hope I'm wrong, but something there tells me that RAW import may be broken for third-party apps for a short while after the update is in the wild... :-\



Lets hope that at the very least canon release new DPP updates in tandem, or that the CR2's are close enough to recent ACR upgrades...

Another reason not to update firmware at the stroke of midnight.

I'm a great fan of letting other folk break their cameras first.


----------



## JoeDavid (Aug 7, 2012)

Anybody tried the firmware update yet? I just downloaded it from Canon USA and it took quite a while so I figure the world is downloading it...


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

Downloading since a few minutes. 25 KB/s 
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## thedge (Aug 7, 2012)

I downloaded it at over 1MB/sec. Only took a few seconds to download for me...

Auto ISO is a bit of a letdown, can only choose full stop ISOs. Not in between


----------



## F.O.N-Denmark (Aug 7, 2012)

Richard8971 said:


> Ok, we know it was August "something" but does anyone know WHEN Canon will release it? I am getting anxious.
> 
> D



It seems like its out, look here http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/professional/professional_cameras/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_7d#DriversAndSoftware
Henrik Helbo, Denmark :0)


----------



## JoeDavid (Aug 7, 2012)

In case anyone has forgotten exactly what this firmware update adds and fixes:

http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d?pageKeyCode=prdAdvDetail&docId=0901e024805e4f2d


----------



## krazcool (Aug 7, 2012)

And it seems like it's been out for over 10 days on the SG website already.

http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/P/search?category=Digital+Cameras&series=EOS&model=EOS+7D&menu=Download&filter=0


----------



## eenoog (Aug 7, 2012)

Well... *it's there now!* (just downloaded it from Canon USA)
http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/consumer/products/cameras/slr_cameras/eos_7d/#DriversAndSoftware


----------



## Wideopen (Aug 7, 2012)

Downloading..... ;D


----------



## Richard8971 (Aug 7, 2012)

I just downloaded it in about 20 seconds. Honestly, I am looking forward to the increased RAW buffer size. 

D


----------



## eenoog (Aug 7, 2012)

It's mighty fast. Just did a JPEG only test, got 120 and stopped (don't want to kill that shutter)
RAW+JPEG I got 19 before it stopped. RAW only 23 (could be my card).

Love the new setting to limit auto-ISO. 

In-camera raw processing is actually interesting because that way I can shoot raw only without a PC on-hand.

In-camera rating of images is nice too (though it involves a lot of clicks/rotations)


----------



## efohbe (Aug 7, 2012)

Mine says the same thing, "23" but if you hold the shutter release, when it got the #23. 2RAWs have been written to the card and allows 2 more to be buffered


----------



## briansquibb (Aug 7, 2012)

Not available yet on the canon-europe site


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Not available yet on the canon-europe site



Take U.S. version, it's the same  ;D


----------



## Sjekster (Aug 7, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Take U.S. version, it's the same  ;D


You sure? It contains all languages? Or only English?


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

Sjekster said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Take U.S. version, it's the same  ;D
> ...



All languages in one file. They'd have more mess with preparing separate files each language. The fle wieights 17,5MB and one set of localized strings is something like 1-4kB, so you can put there all languages of the world without noticing saginificant file size growth.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 7, 2012)

> You sure? It contains all languages? Or only English?



But which version, the yank or Queens?


----------



## pp77 (Aug 7, 2012)

On the German Canon website, Firmware version 2.0 is only available for Mac OS X .... After installing the version from Canon USA, can I change to German in the language settings? Should be the same then, right?


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

pp77 said:


> On the German Canon website, Firmware version 2.0 is only available for Mac OS X .... After installing the version from Canon USA, can I change to German in the language settings? Should be the same then, right?



It doesn't matter for what operating system you download it. The contents is the same. You can change the language - after updating process it should even be already set to the one, which was set before the update.


----------



## tron (Aug 7, 2012)

OK! I am glad for all of you that you got your firmware update. If I had a 7D I would be mostly interested in the improved memory management algorithms. The raw editing is something interesting too although I am not so sure it is so much practical ...

NOW! Where is my 5DMkII firmware update?

P.S Feel free to make fun since I was too making fun by saying: "wait! I don't have a 7D!" ;D


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

tron said:


> P.S Feel free to make fun since I was too making fun by saying: "wait! I don't have a 7D!" ;D



There is some ethics behind making fun of some special people. I hope nobody will make fun of you.
;D


----------



## tron (Aug 7, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > P.S Feel free to make fun since I was too making fun by saying: "wait! I don't have a 7D!" ;D
> ...


I didn't mean any harm. That's why I said that you could make fun too. If someone makes fun (well intentioned of course) he/she should accept the same from others. This is ethical. No hard feelings. I too started laughing at myself saying " I want a firmware update too" ;D


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 7, 2012)

tron said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > tron said:
> ...



Ok, my above joke went too far  A kind of "InceptionTM joke"


----------



## Meh (Aug 8, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Timothy_Bruce said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



No it doesn't. Not even a little bit.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

Meh said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Timothy_Bruce said:
> ...



Yes it does.


----------



## Meh (Aug 8, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Meh said:
> 
> 
> > marekjoz said:
> ...



Who are you defending... @Timothy_Bruce for his comment (was he even being serious?) or yourself for capitulating that it "might make sense"? Ok, either of you explain how it makes sense to want to "process 1Ds3 files on a 7D in order to copy the edited jpgs to an SD card".

For me personally, I don't have any desire to do any post-production work on the 3 inch LCD of my 7D but hey it's an option if you find the need for it. But let's say you want to do that and then further want to transfer files from another body for editing and then transfer to an SD card...

Step 1: remove CF card from 7D
Step 2: remove CF card from 1Ds3
Step 3: insert CF card with 1Ds3 files into 7D
Step 4: edit files on tiny 3 inch screeen... yay!
Step 5: transfer files to SD card... oops where is that pesky SD card slot on the 7D... #fail
Step 6: remove CF card from 7D
Step 7: insert CF card into a computer and transfer edited jpgs
Step 8: remove CF card from computer
Step 9: insert SD card into computer and transfer files
Step 10: remove SD card and give to someone
Step 11: that person transfers files to computer from SD card then gives back SD card

Or how about this alternative

Step 1: transfer 1Ds3 files to computer
Step 2: process and edit 1Ds3 files on computer
Step 3: transfer processed files to a USB stick, CD, or other low-cost transfer such as email or web-site... #FTW


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

Meh said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Meh said:
> ...



Ok, I am not a professional but try to have so much fun with shooting as possible, so I have a sport event tomorrow. I take 5d2 and 7d with me, I don't own 1ds3. There is no need to shoot all the time, there is some time to manipulate images in camera to avoid manipulating them in a computer. I should transfer them as fast as possible. Could I take photos from 5d2 to 7d and edit them as well? I think I could. The only one missing feature is image cropping/trimming.
I am not sure how it will go in the field. I don't pretend it's the feature which let avoid editing in a computer after all, for achieving best results. No one is going to put Photoshop in 7d or pretend it works same way.
I told "might make sense". I am not sure yet it will. You are sure. Good for you.
The only thing I should aware of are stupid attacks which sometimes require defending, like in this case.


----------



## Meh (Aug 8, 2012)

marekjoz said:


> Ok, I am not a professional but try to have so much fun with shooting as possible, so I have a sport event tomorrow. I take 5d2 and 7d with me, I don't own 1ds3. There is no need to shoot all the time, there is some time to manipulate images in camera to avoid manipulating them in a computer. I should transfer them as fast as possible. Could I take photos from 5d2 to 7d and edit them as well? I think I could. The only one missing feature is image cropping/trimming.
> I am not sure how it will go in the field. I don't pretend it's the feature which let avoid editing in a computer after all, for achieving best results. No one is going to put Photoshop in 7d or pretend it works same way.
> I told "might make sense". I am not sure yet it will. You are sure. Good for you.
> The only thing I should aware of are stupid attacks which sometimes require defending, like in this case.



So let me tell you what I find interesting about your responses:

1. I disagreed with you but was polite and not personal about it and then actually provided my rational (I admit to sarcasm) but then you take my disagreement as some sort of attack and then use the word "stupid". So in fact, the only person making a "stupid attack" was you by implying an insult.

2. You are missing a key point entirely... Timothy_Bruce said he wanted to transfer files to an SD card and that is the most significant reason why it didn't make sense. There is no SD card slot in the 7D so you would have to have a means of getting the files onto an SD card which most reasonably would be a computer... but if you need to use the computer anyway it would be easier/better/faster to do the editing on the computer.

3. And the most interesting part is that you seem to have not quite understood the logic in the first place and questioned it. I do actually think Tim_Bruce might have been joking and then yanked your chain about wanting to edit and then transfer to an SD card. But being the sensitive soul you appear to be you capitulated and replied "ok that might might makes sense". When I disagreed you got defensive and firmly took a position on the side you were originally questioning and even continue to stand on "might" make sense. 

Ahhh human psychology at it's finest.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

Meh said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I am not a professional but try to have so much fun with shooting as possible, so I have a sport event tomorrow. I take 5d2 and 7d with me, I don't own 1ds3. There is no need to shoot all the time, there is some time to manipulate images in camera to avoid manipulating them in a computer. I should transfer them as fast as possible. Could I take photos from 5d2 to 7d and edit them as well? I think I could. The only one missing feature is image cropping/trimming.
> ...



Actually and frankly speaking I don't care if this SD or CF, because the result would be almost the same. The bigger problem is not with the memory card format but with editing files from other cameras. If the only reason you say, that it doesn't make sense is the fact, that 7d doesn't support SD cards, then ok. 
And yes, you also didn't catch my intention of my answer ("Yes it does"). It was to be funny and like childy bantering.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 8, 2012)

Ha ha ha. Entrenched. Indignant. Humourless. Hysterical.

This thread is all that endears me to and repels me from forums.

Quitting whilst you are ahead isn't the same thing as quitting.


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Ha ha ha. Entrenched. Indignant. Humourless. Hysterical.
> 
> This thread is all that endears me to and repels me from forums.
> 
> Quitting whilst you are ahead isn't the same thing as quitting.



Hello Paul,
waht do you think about differences in effects on pictures between editing in camera and in DPP?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 8, 2012)

@marekjoz


> Hello Paul,
> waht do you think about differences in effects on pictures between editing in camera and in DPP?



I'm not really wanting to get roped in to be honest, my opinion is what works for me is best for me.

I went against my own advice and put the firmware on yesterday, and because my nephews are visiting (aged 3&1/2 and 8) the improvements in burst depth are coming in very handy. 

And my new 100 f2 USM is getting a work out, as is the AiServo mode on my 7D. But I digress.

Canon have made a very good camera excellent. Those who aren't immediately reaping the benefits of fwV2 don't use a camera in a way that requires them to have a 7D. In my opinion.

Not a fan of in camera processing. I shoot RAW because I do like to tinker at the computer, add about 40% sharpening and about 50% luma NR depending on the ISO. And I see the benefit. 

I don't use DPP all that often, I find ACR via photoshop better. On the rare occassions I shot with an 18-55 kit lens (non and IS) I found DPP squeezed that extra 10% out the lens.

I had a wee dabble with the incamera RAW processing. I can see the benefit for those on a quick turn around, and certainly the rating seems like a great idea, but generally... not for me.

I can't speak from any imperical or qualified standpoint, just what works for me.

I would say that when folk start quoting 10 previous quotes in a reply that a thread has went sour, and that it's probably time to get back out with the camera and remind yourself why you do it.

Forums are all the same. It could be cheese. Somebody would have tried a cheese first, somebody could have spent more on cheese, some folk just can't accept anybody else liking another type of cheese, somebody else might just want to get on with enjoying their cheese without being insulted.

It's tiresome. A shame because there is a lot of knowledge and a lot of worth on here. Some folk just let themselves down though. And they certainly wouldn't speak the way they type if they were sitting next to the person in a pub...


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 8, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> @marekjoz
> 
> 
> > Hello Paul,
> ...



I like it as well, although in my opinion, mastering 7D is much more difficult than 5d2 - it's easier for me to get better IQ from the latter.



paul13walnut5 said:


> Not a fan of in camera processing. I shoot RAW because I do like to tinker at the computer, add about 40% sharpening and about 50% luma NR depending on the ISO. And I see the benefit.
> 
> I don't use DPP all that often, I find ACR via photoshop better. On the rare occassions I shot with an 18-55 kit lens (non and IS) I found DPP squeezed that extra 10% out the lens.
> 
> I had a wee dabble with the incamera RAW processing. I can see the benefit for those on a quick turn around, and certainly the rating seems like a great idea, but generally... not for me.



This is the first camera in my hand, which provides RAW manipulation, so I have no experience in it at all. ANyway I'm surprised the differences between DPP and firmware RAW processing are so meaningful. I'll see tomorrow how and if it works in the field. I can live with DPP. It lacks perspective correction, which I find the most missing feature for someone, who hasn't TSE.



paul13walnut5 said:


> I would say that when folk start quoting 10 previous quotes in a reply that a thread has went sour, and that it's probably time to get back out with the camera and remind yourself why you do it.
> 
> Forums are all the same. It could be cheese. Somebody would have tried a cheese first, somebody could have spent more on cheese, some folk just can't accept anybody else liking another type of cheese, somebody else might just want to get on with enjoying their cheese without being insulted.
> 
> It's tiresome. A shame because there is a lot of knowledge and a lot of worth on here. Some folk just let themselves down though. And they certainly wouldn't speak the way they type if they were sitting next to the person in a pub...



English is not my native language and sometimes I simply cannot catch all the language nuances... I hope it's rare and to people disgusted with my writing all I can say is - sorry and I do my best


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Marek

In our limited dealings I've found you courteous, I don't know if you've insulted anybody, so I wasn't directing that at you, just an observation that the thread was turning a bit sour. 

Your English is better than many of the native speakers I know, you do well.

Cheers


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 9, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Hi Marek
> 
> In our limited dealings I've found you courteous, I don't know if you've insulted anybody, so I wasn't directing that at you, just an observation that the thread was turning a bit sour.
> 
> ...



Thx


----------



## marekjoz (Aug 9, 2012)

So I had a possibility to use the new features of 7D firmware in the field - RAW in camera manipulation, so I thought I share my experience with this: I had no time to use it in the field 
End of story


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 13, 2012)

Meh said:


> marekjoz said:
> 
> 
> > Meh said:
> ...



Step 1: remove CF card from 7D
Step 2: remove CF card from 1Ds3
Step 3: insert CF card with 1Ds3 files into 7D
Step 4: edit files on tiny 3 inch screeen... yay!
"Step 5: transfer files to SD card... oops where is that pesky SD card slot on the 7D... #fail"
Step 5: remove CF card from 7D
Step 6: insert CF card into 1Ds3 copy jpeg-files to SD card 
Step 7: hand inexpensive SD card to someone 

so I can adjust WB and then give the pictures to someone without laptop or need to give away my big CF cards. The 4 gb SD cards can I buy for under 5€. 

But nevermind  it doesn`t work


----------



## tron (Aug 14, 2012)

The point is to transfer this feature to other cameras (OK the new ones) and allow them to produce jpgs from the
processed raws. I know it seems too much but usually someone wants to give jpgs to others not raw files.

Anyway this is NOT for me (and my 5DII). But I respect someone's wish to be able to do so since Canon made the first step in this direction. I just mention how I think this feature would make more sense: 

1. To add it to the new cameras (5DIII, 1DX) and 
2. To produce jpgs from the raw files (in addition to existing unprocessed jpgs


----------

